# best suspsenion set up for a b15?



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

i wanted to go with motovational engineering shortened strut and ground controll coil overs. if anybody could give some advise i would appreciate it very much. i mostly plan to auto cross and still a semi comfortable ride.

thanks


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/s...48c65df09e892017c893e6e#Some Suggested Setups

Scroll down a bit to where it says "What if I have a B15?"


----------



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

I dont think that site has been updated in a while


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Well seeing as how I don't have a B15, and really don't care, it was the best I could do. You're welcome.


----------

